
Is There Any Benefit to Multivitamins? - amerf1
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/wellness-and-prevention/is-there-really-any-benefit-to-multivitamins
======
gentran
From what I've come to believe, still so after reading the article, is that
most of the vitamins you intake are passed through urine. For whatever reason.
I do think some have more uptake than others, but the most and only true fire
way to ensure you're getting all the essential vitamins is through your diet.
I won't preach what constitutes a healthy and balanced diet, but from my
understanding the vitamin absorption through digestable foods is far superior
to taking a multivitamin, especially when using them to cover some supposed
deficient one likely has

